# iui and endometriosis



## amelia5 (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi, 

I've been offered iui treatment at my clinic even though I have severe endometriosis. My tubes are open though, which is why they are offering it. I'm still a bit worried though as I have other pelvic distortions (womb stuck to bowel) and have read that iui shouldn't be offered to severe endo patients due to pelvic distortions. 

Has anyone else had or been offered iui with severe endo?? Would really like to hear from you...

Amelia


----------



## Rattray32 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hello!!
I too have severe endo and my womb was stuck to my bowel etc.
Last march I had an operation to remove endo and unstick my insides!!!Since then I have had no pain but also no  baby! 

been ttc for 8 years on and off, had appointment today to find out the next step.
We have been told to try IUI before we try IVF.I just need them to do a lap and dye test to check my tubes are still clear, then we are off!!!!
excited but very nervous too..... dont know if they would have done it before i had the operation but they did ask us about it pre op but was in too much pain to think about it, so they must be able to.
Good ulck
Keep me posted xx


----------



## amelia5 (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi!

Well it's good to meet someone in the same situation - although sorry to hear you have severe endo of course and pain and infertility. I know how it feels, although I haven't been ttc as long as you. 

That's great that they were able to unstick everything including the womb. Also that it's helped with the pain! I found that my laps also helped with pain. Although they were able to unstick my ovaries they have left the bowel alone as they didn't want to risk injury to the bowel which would delay fertility treatment. 

It's good to hear that you have been offered IUI too post-op. I'm starting to think that they wouldn't offer it to me if they didn't think it would be ok. I think the only endo I have left is a nodule in the pouch of douglas and womb stuck to bowel - guess it's not too bad! 

When are you starting IUI, do you know? My first IUI appointment is in March (on the NHS so a bit of waiting) unless I get a cancelled appointment earlier. 

All the best with the dye test! xx


----------

